# I just had my first Opera experience, and I have a question about a certain piece.



## Tosha (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi!

I saw Mozart's Don Giovanni at the Opera house in Oslo the other day. Amazing acoustics, by the way. I don't know much about Opera, but it was one section of the opera where a part of the really stood out to me. This is all I can tell you about it:

The orchestra were playing pizzicato, except for one "small guitar" that was playing lead. It was a medieval score. The Opera was 3 hours and 15 minutes, and it was played around halfway into the show.

Does anyone know what i'm talking about, and do you know the name of that specific score? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Deh Vieni alla finestra:


----------



## Tosha (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you good sir!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Tosha. A single evening at a theatre might become a lifetime's passion. If you want to know anything about opera, this is the place to ask.


----------

